# Herding Training in Kentucky



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

After doing some herding training with my boy Max here on my farm with my trained ducks I've decided I would very much like to add yet another thing on his very busy list of to do's and start training for herding titles. My only problem is I cant find anyone that trains. Is there anyone on the forum that might know of a club? Also I would like to get his HIC and I'm lost as to all this, where can I go to get more information? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Banging my head on this one..... saw your post yesterday and have pulling my hair ever since.

I used to live in Berea KY, south of Lexington. I KNOW there is a herding group that meets near Versailles but I cannot remember the name of it. My tracking mentor used to herd with her GSD and Mal there. Let me think on this a while and see what I can come up with if anything.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Maybe this will help....... click on performance and then the drop down for herding, select your state and search 

http://www.akc.org/clubs/search/index.cfm?RequestTimeout=45


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks KathyW i'll check it out. send me a PM and I'll send you a link of what we did yesterday. not sure i know how to link it on here.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Sorry I didn't see this sooner. I don't know where you are in KY, but there are people who herd often south of Louisville. I joined them once with my female Malinois. 

Join the Yahoo group ckhgc and start asking around. They are a nice bunch. 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/ckhgc/

When I first joined I thought they were a "herding" group, but they are a "herding group" group, as in herding breed. Central Kentucky Herding Group Club


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay, great and thanks.


----------

